# Anyone using a Flow Meter with a Rachio Gen 3?



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm planning out my irrigation system and would like to use a flow meter so I can know exactly how much water my irrigation system is using and also to know if I have a leak/stuck valve, etc. I already have the Rachio Gen 3 controller. I've contacted Rachio about their wireless flow meter but haven't heard back yet. They state you can't use larger than 1" pipe and that if it's "underground" the range is only 75'. If I tap into the service line just after my meter, it will about 120' from the controller and in a valve box about 8-10" deep. I have a 1" service line and meter and then I will be going up to 1 1/4" for the irrigation main line.

So, does anyone have any experience with the Rachio flow meter that might be comparable to my installation? What about a different brand? I swear I've read somewhere that the Hunter HC flow meter for the Hydrawise system would work with the Rachio Gen 3 but I can't find that anywhere now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I haven't install mine yet. Hopefully in the next month. I plan to add it after the back flow preventer before the main valve. Check the rachio community forum for more advise. From what u read, the signal is strong and a big deal.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I found on Rachio's website where the Toro/Badger TFS and CST FSI sensors are compatible with the Gen2 controller. I assume they're compatible with the Gen 3 as well. The Rachio website has the title of the article for Gen2, then says "need help adding a wired flow meter to Gen3, click here". You "click here" and it takes you to a page that gives 2 sentences on wired flow meters then says "click here" for a complete list, which takes you back to the Gen2 page you previously on...

Anyone have any experience with the Toro/Badger or CST flow sensors?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have the rachio wireless flow meter for my gen 3 controller. Put it in last year after the BFP where I have a 1" copper pipe. It's on the other side of the wall from the controller so I can't speak to the range it has but I like it a lot. Gives me a better idea of water I'm using than the estimate it was previously giving and the high/low flow alerts are nice.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Following. I'm about to pull the trigger to add it to my Gen 3 I just installed. My backflow is underground. So it will take some digging, be within 75 feet, and have a long enough straight section of pipe.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just FYI, the response from Rachio states:
"About the wireless range, we have seen the range drop significantly when installed even a few inches below ground level. Any solid object will interfere with a wireless signal, and the ground is especially good at this. In most cases, the signal strength is cut in half at least. We have seen Wireless Flow Meters installed underground up to 100' away from the controller, but I can not guarantee that it would work in your situation."

They go on to state that the signal can be tested before installation and can be returned if it won't connect or stay connected. At best I'll be 120' from my controller. I'm looking now at the Toro and CST sensors since Rachio says they're compatible. Leaning more towards the CST I think. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## masci (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a Rachio gen3 with the wireless flow meter. I was pretty annoyed with it initially, because I thought it was having constant low-flow false positive warnings. One of my zones would trigger for low flow, then I would recalibrate it, only for the same thing to happen again. Turns out the stupid spray heads were clogging and one that I didn't even know about was failing to pop up. So it actually did quite a good job at detecting that my initial 5 gpm flow for the spray head zone had dropped off to 4 and then 3.5 as the heads clogged up. It was far more accurate at telling me that something was going on than my own eyeballs. It's not a cure-all, though. One of my other sprinkler valves was leaking, so one zone would leak whenever any other zone was running. The total flow it added to the other zones wasn't enough to trigger the high-flow warning, but it was still an undesirable leak that was going on.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

One more reason you controller and all valves should be in the same spot!


----------

